# Camera review by rating from DPReview



## Dario (Aug 27, 2007)

Here is a good starting reference from dpreview when buying/shopping for a new camera.  I find their review very thorough and unbiased.  It usually includes several pages and most of the time, comparison shots with other cameras and sample pictures.

Here is the link; http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/default.asp?view=rating


----------



## PatrickTaylor (Aug 27, 2007)

I also used DPreview when buying my camera. It's a great resource.


----------



## PatrickTaylor (Aug 27, 2007)

I also used DPreview when buying my camera. It's a great resource.


----------



## gerryr (Aug 27, 2007)

This is one of the few places where you can get unbiased reviews of cameras, unlike the drivel that's published in the photography magazines that are 90% advertising.


----------



## gketell (Aug 27, 2007)

I just wish DPReview did more with lens reviews.  I have the camera, I want to know which lens to get.

While many of the magazines do slant they are still all useful when you compare reviews of multiple lenses.  They can't slant one more than the other.  And PopPhoto's recent lens reviews are very objective: they use fixed/repeatable measurements to measure the lenses and they use the same tests across all the lenses so it really does become and apples to apples comparison.  Now, "Shutterbug" on the other hand, all their reviews are strictly subjective.

GK


----------



## toolcrazy (Aug 27, 2007)

I've used both these site to decide on my Pentax K100D.


----------



## gerryr (Aug 27, 2007)

It's nice to know that sometimes a tiger can change it's stripes.  When I was teaching and shooting professionally, reviews in either Pop Photography or Modern Photography were a complete joke.  They always had statements like "this is a very nice lens/camera/flash/whatever."  The only thing they couldn't fudge was how fast a lens was.  Since I use Nikon, I get my reviews from Nikonians.org and they are not always kind.


----------



## RasMan (Aug 27, 2007)

I'll add my endorsement to dpreview as well.  I first read about it in one of Dario's earlier posts and am very glad I did.  It proved very helpful in my recent camera search.  Thanks Dario!!

In addition to dpreview, I found the reviews at the following sites very helpful as well:
http://www.imaging-resource.com
http://www.steves-digicams.com/default.htm


----------



## RasMan (Aug 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gketell_
> <br />I just wish DPReview did more with lens reviews.  I have the camera, I want to know which lens to get.



You may find the following site helpful, it is a sister site to the imaging resource site.

http://www.slrgear.com/reviews/index.php


----------



## gketell (Aug 27, 2007)

Thank Jeff.  I will check it out tonight!
GK


----------



## jrc (Aug 27, 2007)

After Dpreview check out Steve's Digicams you can check out the cameras controls and see how it works.  Also check out the photo of the day.

http://www.steves-digicams.com/


----------

